# Aug. 1 Solar Eclipse



## Greg (Jul 27, 2008)

Aug. 1 Solar Eclipse


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f60/total-solar-eclipse-august-1-2008-a-35602/


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Jul 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> Aug. 1 Solar Eclipse



So, does that mean that we here in South Carolina won't be able to see it?


----------



## rjlynam (Jul 27, 2008)

InevitablyReformed said:


> Greg said:
> 
> 
> > Aug. 1 Solar Eclipse
> ...



That's correct, Daniel. It'll just be another fine day here in the south.


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Jul 27, 2008)

rjlynam said:


> InevitablyReformed said:
> 
> 
> > Greg said:
> ...



Bummer.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Jul 27, 2008)

InevitablyReformed said:


> rjlynam said:
> 
> 
> > InevitablyReformed said:
> ...



 Aw man, won't it be on tv or anything?


----------

